# External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.



## NoviceTechie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have a complicated issue.

The computer I'm currently using is utilizing Mavericks 10.9.2.

The format of the SSD is the default Mac OS X Journaled type.

One of my external HDDs is formatted as (Mac OS Extended (Case-sentive, journaled)).

I'd like to consolidate all my data onto an exFAT formatted external HDD, but the (Mac OS Extended (Case-sentive, journaled)) formatted HDD is throwing out errors every time I try to transfer the data onto it.

Is there any viable solution under Mavericks that could help me fix this issue? Or any solution for that matter?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

What are the errors?


----------



## NoviceTechie (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

essentially it's saying the format for the destination drive is not case-sensitive, so it can't transfer directly onto it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

How much data are you trying to move?


----------



## NoviceTechie (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

about 250gb


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

I was thinking to maybe move the files to something like Dropbox and then reformat.... but can't do that with 250GB.

I can't think of a solution for this Case Sensitive formats are really no suggested to be used unless needed. There is a lot of things that do not work with them.

Maybe someone else here might have an idea. Sinclair usually has ideas, so hopefully he reads this one.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: External HDD Formatted as "Case-sensitive," transferring to a PC format.*

As much of a pain it is, have you tried copying things in smaller chunks? Also, have you tried copying to the Mac hard drive then the FAT drive? Having never messed with case sensitive formats, I don't know what else to do. I always avoided them because of how much trouble they are, or rather how much software I used that said it didn't work with case sensitive drives.


----------

